# Forum Game: Last Person to Post Wins



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

I've stolen the idea for this thread from another forum. The aim is simple. You can post about anything you like. You can post as many times as you like. The last person to post wins.

I win.


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

No you're second.


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Correction. I was second. Now I'm winning.


----------



## SawyerKing (Jan 12, 2012)

The last shall be first.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

So that makes me... last?


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

NO, ME!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I could win this game anytime I want.  Just sayin'.


Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

So we are all waiting for everyone to forget about the thread?  Funny!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am often a thread killer.  Does that mean I won on all those other threads?


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

CrystalStarr said:


> So we are all waiting for everyone to forget about the thread? Funny!


Well it was supposed to be an opportunity for some friendly banter and witty repartee, but anyway...


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Loser


----------



## narutoman (Sep 4, 2011)

I WIN YAY!!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

All snowed in and nowhere to go  the perfect game for me!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You must learn patience, grasshopper.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

taking a break from cataloguing ten years worth of pictures, and still winning


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

What does the last person win? Let us say no more posts after this.  What do I win?


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Waiting for fullness...

...


Win!


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

whomever has the most posts when this thread dies....WINS! (duh)


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Well if that's the case than everyone here will be taking turns winning.  So I guess that makes us all winners doesn't it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And just why would we want to?


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> And just why would we want to?


Obsessive Competition Disorder.

Win.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Winning!  
Thanks to John Dax for the free book. It looks interesting.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If you create a thread, they will come and post.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Who are they and why do we want them to come?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Knock, knock?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm here.

How long will I be the winner for this time?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

briefly


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

very brief it looks like.


why do have to have pain?


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I loved Betsy's post...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The posters here will probably assure that this thread will go on forever.....................


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I could win this game anytime I want. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> Betsy


yeah, i was thinking that....

i think the mods should select some random date to lock this.... but they should not be eligible for last post rights!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it would be a lot of fun to see when everyone forgets about it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I think it would be a lot of fun to see when everyone forgets about it.


this bunch, forget?

really my friend....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, so I was being ridiculous.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, so I was being ridiculous.


i still love you.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Night owl.  Ha, winning!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

you call 12:30 night owl?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

lol no.  I'm usually up until 3.  

Dawn


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> lol no. I'm usually up until 3.
> 
> Dawn


so come chat with us.


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Ah! Someone resurrected my thread.

I win.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I am chatting.

Dawn


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Love this thread for the no non-sense non-sense.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This thread contains straight forward ....... hmmmmm.  Forgot where I was going with that.....


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Geoff,

How have you been?

Dawn


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hi dawn!


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

did I win? did I win?

oh I know I did till the next post comes in.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Are intelligent people supposed to play this game? I dunno. I just want to win, win, win.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> How have you been?
> 
> Dawn


Hi Dawn.
Now you know I am going to ask for more stories about Cameo.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

The draft of my next book is nearly complete.  

Dawn

ps.  I'm winning


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah, you won for 6 minutes.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Winning

Ha ha!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh look it's me again.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

So, how's your day going Geoff?

Dawn


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes Meb intelligent people are suppost to play this game.

Intelligent people like to win.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

By George this is exciting.
I wonder who will be the last poster "standing" (or sitting perhaps)?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Perhaps it may be you
perhaps it may be an internet ghost.

Do we have a ghost on this board?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

But it will most likely be me.

Dawn


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yesterday upon the stair
i passed a man who wasn't there
he wasn't there again today
oh how i wish he'd go away.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

did he go away yet? Or maybe you have to ask him what he wants first?


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Two dogs meet in a park and one of them says "Am I winning the thread now?"

The other dogs says "Wow a talking dog!?!?!?"


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is amazing what we post when there is no discussion subject.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Perhaps we all just like to listen to ourselves talk?

Dawn


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Your probably right Dawn, we all have a bit of narcissism.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

My toenails need trimming....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*hands hamerfan the invisible toe-nail clippers*


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Two fish are in a tank and one of them says "Am I winning the thread now?" 

The other fish says "Do you know how to drive this thing?"


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John,

Let's go grab some cake!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I like chicken, I like liver.  Meow Mix, Meow Mix please deliver...


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

> Let's go grab some cake!


I love cake even more than winning!

Let's start with chocolate cake.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Dax said:


> I love cake even more than winning!
> 
> Let's start with chocolate cake.


with chocolate icing?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Oops I got another post in.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"dawn, go away, i'm no good for you...."


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Girl, we can change the places where we're born...


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

There's a news story of a stranded motorist living off of M&Ms and water. Big deal. I've done it for years, except the stranded part.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ice cream?


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Dawn's in trouble? Must be Tuesday.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn's in Wednesday!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Wednesday here and look who's currently winning!!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The dawn of a new day here, and it looks like this thread has a new winner (so far).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

what does winning actually mean?7


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

BTW, tanx, scarlet, for the invisible nail clippers. 
*hands them back*


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Good morning everyone.

Dawn


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Cry 'Havoc,' and let slip the dogs of winning!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

To err is human, to WIN divine.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I hunger for the win.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

The win is mine.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i was born in a small town....
no, wait a minute, you were born in NYC!


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey NYC could be a small town if a virus ever hit.  Or even something out of a Day after Tommorrow.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kaotickitten said:


> Hey NYC could be a small town if a virus ever hit. Or even something out of a Day after Tommorrow.


gee, thanks....


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

To Win a Mockingbird


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> BTW, tanx, scarlet, for the invisible nail clippers.
> *hands them back*


welcome.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

scarlet said:


> gee, thanks....


But just think if NYC was a small town what would happen to the small towns of today?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

The world is beyond winning...  But this thread is not.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kaotickitten said:


> But just think if NYC was a small town what would happen to the small towns of today?


depressing a bit aren't you...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Win, win, win...


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

scarlet said:


> depressing a bit aren't you...


No just reading an apocalyptic book right now. Plus look on the bright side your still posting here so that means your winning. Lets just not tell charlie about this thread he may hijack it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We seem to be a small band of "committed" posters here.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Which is why no charlie.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*wanders in, hands out chocolate, wanders out*

and yes, gt, we should be  committed.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


>


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Excuse me.
Did someone say something about...
WINNING?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

That would be me, the person who is winning.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

I should be reading. Not trying to win.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Just stopped in to say "I win!"


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I must say that you ARE very persistent.
It seems that you might indeed win.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i can outlast you all!


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

why are you running on energizer scarlet?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kaotickitten said:


> why are you running on energizer scarlet?


caffeine!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I know, I'm online wayy too much.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

oh what tangled webs we weave while online trying to win a forum thread


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Um, so what is it the winner of this thread would actually win, provided there is an actual winner, eventually.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I think a wave pool would be a thoughtful gift, for the winner of course. I suspect the winner of this thread would adore one.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Dawn!
Naw, I don't need a wave pool, but that is very considerate of you to think I would want one.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would settle for "bragging rights".
Or a new book featuring Cameo.
(oh wait a minute, I might get that last one without winning this thread.........)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

dah dah dah da.....


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow at least this thread isn't on a forum where people are crazy.

OK by crazy I mean saying Paul McCarthy died in the 60's and that were watching whats called a Faul.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And these crazy people are on what Forum? (just want to make sure I stay away)


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

A forum that says all who make music are controlled by the illuminati.  Trust me they were crazy.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I would settle for "bragging rights".
> Or a new book featuring Cameo.
> (oh wait a minute, I might get that last one without winning this thread.........)


Maybe the person who wins this thread should have her cover art paid for. Skip the wave pool, the cover art costs about the same.

New book coming out by about June.

Dawn


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'll give you chocolate if you stop posting here...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Uh oh, looks like I'm the last poster standing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Uh oh, looks like I'm the last poster standing.


*poke*

down goes dawn.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Whoo hoo.  I am the winning winner.

At the moment atleast.

Also there is more than one forum that states what I said earlier.  Just google it.  It will give you hours of laughs and a night of terrors.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, I wanna win. I never win anything...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Hey, I wanna win. I never win anything...


where you been?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Not done yet.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, I'm back.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Present and accounted for. And winning. 
@ kaotickitten: I need to go find that site you mentioned. Sounds like some cage-rattling is in order,


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

are there horses in heaven?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Tag, you're it


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Tag, you're it


excuse me, you think you can just wander in here?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> excuse me, you think you can just wander in here?


Listen, Toots, check page 1 - I was here first. Now, go away so I can win.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Listen, Toots, check page 1 - I was here first. Now, go away so I can win.


ahem....



Spoiler



Indiana Wants Me....


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Celebrating my son's 5th birthday today with his preschool pals at Chuck E Cheese!!  This will be a fun/insane afternoon


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Celebrating my son's 5th birthday today with his preschool pals at Chuck E Cheese!! This will be a fun/insane afternoon


okay, i REALLY misread that post. Not gonna tell you how.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah Scarlet, for some reason on the first read I saw 50th.......
and my first thought was chucky cheese was wrong for this crowd.
Then I remembered that Dawn couldn't be 50 herself.
Oh you don't really want to know how messed up my mind was.

Just sayin......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

oh, good, glad i wasn't the only one who saw 50th.  i wondered how the heck she could have a 50 year old son!  but i thought "wow, nice of them to all keep in touch since pre-school!"


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> ahem....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does THAT song now morph into the lyrics of


Spoiler



She's just a Devil Woman, with EVIL on her mind...


 in my brain?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Why does THAT song now morph into the lyrics of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


insert cackle here!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Still here. Still winning.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I doubt I'll even be alive when he's 50 but... you never know.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I doubt I'll even be alive when he's 50 but... you never know.


think positive


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> think positive


Okay. Someday I'm going to Hawaii!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Okay. Someday I'm going to Hawaii!!


I'm going to India...
and I'm thinking about Hawaii...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh yeah?  Work or pleasure?  I'd like to visit India.

We're actually planning a Disney Hawaii cruise in the next couple years.  I want to see Hawaii, my husband wants to go on a cruise and my son loves Disney so... that was the compromise.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

tourist.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok back.

And just to let those who want to see the messed up forums of Paul/Faul drama.
http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message305228/pg1
http://60if.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=CelebRepl
http://www.indianinthemachine.com/waspaulmccartneyreplaced.html
http://doppels.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=research
that should give ya a few hours of entertainment.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> tourist.


That's cool. My sister in law goes to India every summer to train people to do her job.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

random post to keep my first place status...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I told you to go away so I can win.  Don't you ever listen?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> I told you to go away so I can win. Don't you ever listen?


Indiana Wants ME!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

sigh...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> sigh...


Indiana wants you?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

I want pie.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Can't sleep, clown will eat me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kaotickitten said:


> I want pie.


a la mode?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

no I just said that, cause pie rimes with sigh.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Um, winning!!


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Winner's Stone.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Not sure I grok this "winning."


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Woo hoo.  I am in the winners circle.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Winner in a Strange Land.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Dax said:


> Winner in a Strange Land.


I will fear no winner!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

For the win!!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Still alive and well!


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

I should be reading not trying to win,


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Just dropping in to say hi.


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

The Fellowship of the Win.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

scarlet said:


> where you been?


I've been here, poking around. Haven't been posting much but I don't know why. Maybe I just needed something to win...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Getting back to travel.....
I have been to India (and Pakistan).
Would enjoy going back.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm going to India.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I saw you say that.
When are you planning on going?
And where in India (large place) are you planning on going?
Any other stop overs?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Spencer!!

Oh, and WINNING!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Happy Birthday Spencer!!
> 
> Oh, and WINNING!


Happy birthday Spencer!

(whoever you are....)


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Happy birthday Spencer!
> 
> (whoever you are....)


My son. It's his 5th birthday. And, I win yet again.

Dawn


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Happy 5th birthday, Spencer!


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Not now your not Dawn.

I'm winning now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> My son. It's his 5th birthday. And, I win yet again.
> 
> Dawn


i figured it was your son...

and no, i am!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Scarlet, you are not well - go rest and quit posting here so I can win!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Scarlet, you are not well - go rest and quit posting here so I can win!


i'm never well, but nice try...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> i'm never well, but nice try...


"Take it easy baby, don't you give me no lip..."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> "Take it easy baby, don't you give me no lip..."


no quoting a song you didn't recognize...


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

I love reading the post in here.  Well  I'm in first for the time being.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"burn the pictures, break the records...."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Run far away to a northern town


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know that song.  Just know how to win!!


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

The Wins my Destination.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Win is a Harsh Mistress?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ummm, have I won yet?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> Ummm, have I won yet?


no.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

not now.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Methuselah's Wins


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Farnham's Win!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

not ever.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

¬¿¬
__


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

never.


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

scarlet said:


> The Win is a Harsh Mistress?


Yay!

The Handmaid's Win


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Podkayne of Winning?


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

The Tarnsman of Win


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

All the Wins of Pern


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Just popping in to say, "I win."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Just popping in to say, "I win."


and here's me popping your bubble...


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Wise men say only fool think they'll win.

But I can't help win this game.


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

The Lion, the Win and the Wardrobe


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Wizard of Win.


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

The Neverending Win


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Alice in Winderland....


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

A Song of Ice and Win


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

I am the last person at this moment, so I win.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*Sandy Harper* said:


> I am the last person at this moment, so I win.


and now the moment has passed...


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

I believe I can Win


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kaotickitten said:


> I believe I can Win


You are the Win beneath my Wins?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

The Winner takes it all.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Long And Winning Road


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Oompa Loompa Doompadee Dah
If you're not greedy I will Win.


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

The Color of Win


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The Good, The Bad and The Winning.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

May the Win be with you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Win of Kahn.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The Win in the Willows


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Winning the Pooh.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Win and Mrs. Muir


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Brave New Win


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

While My Guitar Gently Wins


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Old Man and The Win


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

The Win and the Willow


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

A Tale of Two Wins


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Win in the Iron Mask


----------



## SawyerKing (Jan 12, 2012)

Win City


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Gone With The Win


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

You all play your silly word games - I'm currently WINNING!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> You all play your silly word games - I'm currently WINNING!


The game's only silly because you couldn't think of anything...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

You could be right. Now leave me alone to talk to myself in this thread. (WINNING!)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> You could be right. Now leave me alone to talk to myself in this thread. (WINNING!)


I told you to stop talking to yourself...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have brownies. I win!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Win Will I Be Loved?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Blowing in the Win


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Somewhere over the Winbow


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I ate all of Thumper's brownies, therefore I must be WINNING!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Are they "special" brownies?
I am alwasys careful about eating brownies.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I carefully ate them all, does that count?  They were special, but I don't believe they were "special"...check with Thumper.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

you ate ALL the brownies?  you can't win if you don't share!


----------



## Amber5885 (Jan 27, 2012)

This thred will never end lmao


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> you ate ALL the brownies? you can't win if you don't share!


ALL! neener, neener...

Win Will I Be Loved?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> ALL! neener, neener...
> 
> Win Will I Be Loved?


you won't be loved if you keep neenering at me...


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

For win the bell tolls


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

One of my favorite singers/musicians:
Steve WINwood


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Amber5885 said:


> This thred will never end lmao


All you need is a winner.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

posting right here.
look no further.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> and here's me popping your bubble...


Hahaha!!! I win.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nope you're not...


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

It's obvious.
I am WINnowing down the competition.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Are they "special" brownies?
> I am alwasys careful about eating brownies.


Of course they're special. *I* made them!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I had  a long day; can I has brownies, pleaz?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I suppose I should get some sleep, winning, goodnight everyone.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Win Win Baby


----------



## Amber5885 (Jan 27, 2012)

Win you wish upon a star


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Where have all the winners gone?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Right here!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Right here!!


bump....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm in the kitchen, trying to figure out who ate my brownies...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I'm in the kitchen, trying to figure out who ate my brownies...


Are you saying you didn't make them all for me?? So sorry, I will make a new batch and bring them, honest! BTW, they were really good...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Are you saying you didn't make them all for me?? So sorry, I will make a new batch and bring them, honest! BTW, they were really good...


the jack of hearts
he stole some tarts...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The King of Hearts
    Called for the tarts,
        And beat the knave full sore;


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> the jack of hearts
> he stole some tarts...


Well, if you are going to beat me "full sore", I vow to steal no more.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Well, if you are going to beat me "full sore", I vow to steal no more.


and the joker was on the sidelines in a cast.....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> and the joker was on the sidelines in a cast.....


While the players tried for a forward pass? More appropriate for tomorrow, I think.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> While the players tried for a forward pass? More appropriate for tomorrow, I think.


darn misquote...

and the JESTER was in the sidelines in a cast.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

We knew who you meant was ON the sidelines...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

the jester sang for the king and queen
In a coat he borrowed from James Dean


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> We knew who you meant was ON the sidelines...


don't make me quote THAT song!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> don't make me quote THAT song!


It's so cold and lonely here without you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:



> It's so cold and lonely here without you.


countdown to chat.....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> countdown to chat.....


Thank you for notifying me that this is your last post - I win.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

...I wish I had you to talk to.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> ...I wish I had you to talk to.


glad someone else can sing that to crebel while i'm gone.

btw, chat time!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

2am win.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

2:06.  you lose.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Just win, baby!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy Winday all.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sneak in...
sneak out...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Last One Wins


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I should be cleaning out the car...instead I'm in here, winning...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Back and win.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

who's winning now?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, I know, I know!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah, you know me...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

and you are who?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the winner...


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Silence of the Wins


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Sixth Win.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Ultimate win.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

bye bye winnie


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the old man and the WIN.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The grapes of win


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

To win or not to win, that is the question...


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

No Win for Old Men


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Year of the WIN


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Win the Win blows the cradle will rock.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Last man (person) Winning.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Come To My WINdow.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Jingle bells 
batman smells
Robin laid an egg
Bat Mobil lost its wheel
So I could Win this game


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Win of the Worlds


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I could win this game anytime I want. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> Betsy


cheater!

(Want some homemade brownies? Good enough that my husband tries to horde them so I don't give the batch all away. ~_~ooo)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i don't think mods are eligible to play....


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Win will I be Winning


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

not now...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You have to be the last to post in order to win.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

and you're not.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The Lion in Win...


----------



## Adonna (Feb 4, 2012)

I win!


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

There and Win Again


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Ambushed. I win


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

One more win.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

There is no winner yet. Here's one.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

This is me, winning...


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

The Winner Of My Discontent


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Going to a wedding and winning


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Win
Right?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I apologize in advance for winning.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

That's okay, Geoff.  I know you will be gracious in defeat when I win instead.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

go away crebel.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> go away crebel.


Are the rest of you reaading this? Scarlet is campaigning already and being MEAN to me!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Are the rest of you reaading this? Scarlet is campaigning already and being MEAN to me!


"reaading"? making up words in your old age?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sure - reaading, to go along with my "waaah, Scarlet is being meeaaannn to me!"

Signed,

Getting Older Every Day (beats the alternative)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

remember, i don't have to campaign, i already hold the title.  and i can delay the elections!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am already afraid - with the campaign getting ready to start, I think I will have to avoid several threads around here.
I think I am alergic to cattle prods.


Just sayin.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I am already afraid - with the campaign getting ready to start, I think I will have to avoid several threads around here.
> I think I am alergic to cattle prods.
> 
> Just sayin.....


don't worry, no cattle prods this campaign.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

::cattle prod in hand::  Hey, guys I'm winning!!


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

WINdianapolis 500


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> ::cattle prod in hand:: Hey, guys I'm winning!!


only betsy is allowed the cattle prod. give it back to her, now.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> only betsy is allowed the cattle prod. give it back to her, now.


lol!! Make me. WIN!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::sits and stares at everyone:::


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah I win every time I wake up, so I win.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Winner Spring Summer Fall


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*hands cattle prod back to betsy*


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Lets go Win WINgs.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kaotickitten said:


> Lets go Win WINgs.


huh?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

This is my WINdow of opportunity.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> This is my WINdow of opportunity.


*slam*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

*re-opens and blows out evil fumes*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> *re-opens and blows out evil fumes*


fumes? what fumes?

no ice cream for you.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Take your Queen campaign to another thread - I'm WINNING.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Take your Queen campaign to another thread - I'm WINNING.


i'm losing there, but winning here...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

And I win again!!!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

WINd Of Change.


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

You're blown away.


----------



## jemima_pett (Feb 13, 2012)

Blowing in the WINd perhaps?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If I turn my back, you just are not there.....so I will win.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> If I turn my back, you just are not there.....so I will win.


hey, ostrich!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

WINter is coming!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

In southern Arizona, it seems that WINter is past.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Win some, win some more.


----------



## Adonna (Feb 4, 2012)

Me again!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Women are Angels. 
And when someone breaks our wings,
we simply continue to fly....
on a broomstick.
We're flexible like that.​


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I do like a flexible woman.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Women are Angels.
> And when someone breaks our wings,
> we simply continue to fly....
> on a broomstick.
> We're flexible like that.​


You made me laugh  and it was good!


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

WIN-Sanity


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

me win...


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

How The West Was Win.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

go away, nothing to see here.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

*looking around*  Are you sure?  I see me WINNING!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> *looking around* Are you sure? I see me WINNING!


i'm not talking to you...


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

He's just not that Win to you.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Beware the win....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just checkin.......


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

The Tell Tale Win


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just winnin......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

not no more....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My turn.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> My turn.


no, mine.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> no, mine.


You have to WAIT for your turn - it's MY turn.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

How the west did win


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sneak in...


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

The Win and the Pendulum


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Now I WIN me down to sleep...


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

All your base are belong to win!


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

Win for Dummies


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

I win now.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

kaotickitten said:


> I win now.


Ummm, nope.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

I wanna win.  Since I am doing spring cleaning I decided the number of books on the kindle needed to be organized does that count as winning?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Haven't played in a while. How are you all?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Winning!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Another one Wins the dust


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

2 cents


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I win.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

But.....only for a moment.


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

The Winbit


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey there.....let's not let this thing come to a winish.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Today is the day that i WIN!
Right?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Marguerite said:


> How the west did win


no, the east wins.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like to see Scarlet back in her flying saucer.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Leap Day, enough said


----------



## RachelleVaughn (Jan 20, 2012)

The Sharks won last night!   Can I win too?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Excuse me, ahem, pardon me...last post on February 29th?  Are we going to let Rachelle Vaughn win?  I DON"T THINK SO!  Therefore, now I win.


----------



## RachelleVaughn (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahhhh, but I was so close!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I was always taught to be polite.
however.....not this time, lady.



I think we are having entirely too much fun with this thread.


----------



## RachelleVaughn (Jan 20, 2012)

geoffthomas said:


> I think we are having entirely too much fun with this thread.


I agree. It must be time to get back to work now. You win...


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I needed a break and I came here. Always nice


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well here I am posting in this thread again.

Some seem to have gone away.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Not gone.
Just stealthily awaiting my time to win!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

*sneaks in*  WINNING!!!!!  *sneaks out*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> *sneaks in* WINNING!!!!! *sneaks out*


nice try, but no dice.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay, no dice..

Blackjack for the WIN!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Okay, no dice..
> 
> Blackjack for the WIN!


go spin the roulette wheel...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Roulette for the WIN!!!  Must be because I bet on "red".


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Roulette for the WIN!!! Must be because I bet on "red".


don't play poker, the folks here cheat...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> don't play poker, the folks here cheat...


*Poke-her out of the way* so I can WIN!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> *Poke-her out of the way* so I can WIN!


cheater...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

you know what i love about my life?  sometimes i get to read really great books before almost anybody else.

i'm done with this one and will be shooting off my comments (is that like shooting off my mouth) Wednesday.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

ok now, go to opposite corners.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> ok now, go to opposite corners.


make us.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

*sneaks in*
Winning
*sneaks out*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I certainly was sneaky to post that early.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

*sneaks in*
IN BROAD DAYLIGHT!
Winning
*sneaks out*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Posting again in broad daylight.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

geoffthomas said:


> Well here I am posting in this thread again.
> 
> Some seem to have gone away.


Not gone just had company. Or work. Or something.

Tag I win.


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

Is this the way to the restroom?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Someone HAS to win.....but who will it be?


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow this is fun I get to win more than once.  Everyone needs to win every once and a while.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is not one of those whiles.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No winner yet. Here it is, the last person...lol


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

The next to post gets to boast of being the most decent.
The last to post gets to boast of being the most recent.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

With a simple click of this mouse, 
My victory is assured...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We HAD been neglecting this thread.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Has everyone had a chance to win yet?

Is this the Another truly random question thread?

 Happy winning!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah it is likely to be the never ending song.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Sticks and bones may break my bones, but my words will be posted last.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is getting a little lonely.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> This is getting a little lonely.


Your post caused me to do a search for a quote on winning and loneliness. I found the following but the book was not identified. 



> *"I'm afraid sometimes
> you'll play lonely games too,
> games you can't win
> because you'll play against you"
> ...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Your post caused me to do a search for a quote on winning and loneliness. I found the following but the book was not identified.


I'm pretty sure it's from _Oh, the Places You'll Go!_


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

¬¿¬


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Yoo-Hoo!
Here I am.
Winning.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners. Let us have fun somewhere else...lol


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

80th birthday for Mom today! Currently winning after chemo last year and a couple years before that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I think I agree.
I certainly had forgotten about this thread.
Perhaps it should just go away.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

it can't go away until i win.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

-¿-


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

*Sneaks in and makes post*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

posting because I am compelled to do so.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yesterday upon the stair
i met a man who wasn't there
he wasn't there again today
oh how i wish he'd go away...



Spoiler



geoffthomas!


----------



## Mel Odious (Feb 29, 2012)

I humbly withdraw my winning entry, for I see the next poster approaching: a unibrowed boil-ridden ogre reeking of feet who is bent on victory at all costs.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Here I am, winning again  I know it won't last, so I'll run away fast...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I won't grow up.

and 

I won't go away.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

First time posting here and...

I win!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lynn ODell said:


> First time posting here and...
> 
> I win!


no you don't....


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

The person under this post absolutely loves Justin Bieber.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well as long as I am here reading the most recent posts, I might as well add one of my own.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Whew!  I'm glad Geoff posted.  Adam was going to win if I had to post right after his...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Me, me, it's got to be me...


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

The person under this post absolutely loves Justin Bieber, and thinks his songs are composed of the greatest lyrics of all time!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If it didn't work the first time why would you think it would work a second time?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No winner yet. Here's one...lol


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And just who is Justin Beiber?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Since nobody posted for 11 days does that mean Geoff won? 
deb


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

drenee said:


> Since nobody posted for 11 days does that mean Geoff won?
> deb


Yes... No... Maybe.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I completely forgot about this thread.
What were the rules about how to win?
Just who was the OP?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Rules? We don't need no stinkin' rules!

Winning here.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh my.
You WERE winning, weren't you?


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Igloo...

Just though I would post something random! 



I win!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

give me all your cookies and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

_*I WIN!!! I WIN!!! I WIN!!!*_


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I have waited two years to win this game! Patience...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was going to say, we used to have a thread like this, LOL!  I guess you found it, Meb!

Betsy


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

Are there any rules for this game


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

did some say cookies?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

*lays out platters of cookies for telracs (and everyone else, too)*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh look, chocolate chip cookies!!  Those are chocolate chips, aren't they, Chris?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

They are, Geoff!  The apple pie caramel chip cookies are on the platter to your right, white chocolate macadamia nut on the platter behind that.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Making gluten free gingersnaps -- who wants some?


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was going to say, we used to have a thread like this, LOL! I guess you found it, Meb!
> 
> Betsy


Forget cookies. This is war, Betsy! Gird your red, pantyhose loins.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Meb Bryant said:


> Forget cookies. This is war, Betsy! Gird your red, pantyhose loins.


But the dark side has cookies. We can have cookies too!


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Annalog said:


> But the dark side has cookies. We can have cookies too!


Annalog, 
I am chubby (probably from my homemade pies) and don't need any more cookies.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Meb Bryant said:


> Annalog,
> I am chubby (probably from my homemade pies) and don't need any more cookies.


I can also offer carrot sticks with hummus.


----------

